# SS report 2-6-12 White bass deep



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went out late today to see if I could drag up a big ole cat fish drifting.
After hitting a couple of spots and being frustrated by the shifting breeze I gave up and looked for white/striped bass.
I found some deep, 26' to 28' and jigged up 33 white bass. 
Most were roe heavy females and about a third were males.
I also caught a lot of monster yellow/white hybrids( small tooth patches and a lot of broken lines) that were 12" and full of roe.
Three stripers came by trying to take my rod away from me as I was having to deadstick the slab to get the white bass to hit.
When you are just holding a slab up off the bottom an inch or two and a striper comes by and slams it, it takes you by surprise! 
They were from 15 to 20" long and extra fat, I released them and most of the others as well, kept a few for dinner tonight.

All were caught using the Shadslinger Striper Special Slabs made by WBF.
They are top quality slabs in 1 and 2 oz and in two colors white and green, with super hooks and split rings that will not open up from the big stripers pull.
I will be getting a new batch of them soon and if you would like to buy some contact me by the cell # on my web site.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice ! I hope it doesnt rain for the rest of the week so i can get some wb from cypress creek.


----------



## bayou assassin (Feb 2, 2012)

were is cypress creek?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good job loy, let me know when those slabs get in.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice job SS! Water looked pretty good later in the day.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Will do Robert, Here is a picture of the chart/green ones, being color blind in that spectrum I don't know the name of the actual color.

Pet Spoon I can't believe how good the water looks after all of the rain, I have to think it's just a matter of time before the slug gets down South and stains it at least some. Looking back at this post I made a mistake. I caught the white bass and other fish on the green 1oz white bass slab. I like the green most of the time, especially on cloudy days.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice catch Loy.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I think you're right SS. There's a lot of water between the bridge and the south end, but I hope most of it dissipates before it gets to us. However, we came across the big bridge Sunday and it looked like chocolate milk. Most of the cuts on the north end of the Cape are full of debris. The beaches are stacked w/ logs, dock pieces and junk. Even the marina is full of floating debris.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

nice catch ss


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Pet Spoon, them mama crappie loves dat debris. 
They like any thing that shields them from the prying eyes of predator birds in shallow water. Work your jig or minnow donw through it.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Pet Spoon, them mama crappie loves dat debris.
> Work your jig or minnow donw through it.


Will do Sunbeam! The catch today was still deep...waiting on the spawn to go shallow.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The white bass were deep today too, lately I have caught them around the bridges in 15 to 17' of water. Today they were hunkered down in small depressions deep. i had to really work at getting the boat anchored to be able to get my slab in that little dip they were in.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice Loy, and good lookin slabs WBF.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Good lookig fish SS.water did look good in the pics.keep up the good work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are some fat white bass SS, I will be home soon, I hope we get the chance to go out and catch some. Before I have to go back to work again.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Those are top quality slabs,the hooks are better than the store bought type that don't hold up against a striper.


----------



## gcourville (Nov 29, 2009)

*Friday Fishing Trip*

Looks like you found some white bass for our Friday trip??????


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gcourville, it is looking like a white bass trip can happen if the South end will hold it's water quality until then. That big slug of muddy water is bound to get down here sooner or later, but I bet we van make a trip before it does.

The slabs are the best quality slab you can get, Donald, aka WhiteBassFisher, makes them by hand and uses only the best of materials. 
The hooks stand out as being extra strong and reliable, this how he describes them.

ShadSlinger slabs are available in 1 or 2 ounce sizes in white or green/chartreuse color. They are individually cast, then hand inspected before being powder painted and oven cured. The o-rings are heavyweight and pull-tested by the US manufacturer at 80 pounds. The 1 ounce slab uses a #4 hook while the 2 ounce slab uses a #1 hook. The hooks are VMC model 9226PS, which are extra-short and 4X strong with Perma Steel finish.

Donald has been hand making slabs for a long time ,and is an avid fishermen who uses his own hand made lures.
He gets to field test them himself and his family who fishes and friends over the years.
The Shadslinger Slabs came about because he gave Lee and I a batch of the long skinny slabs after we requested he make some.
He had been supplying us with the oval shaped ones before. I'm not sure if he made the long skinny ones and said try them, or we asked for some like the Maltese Minnow, but with hooks that were worth a dang.
After a couple of batches he got dialed in on a shape and collection of quality hooks/rings/paint coupled with his excellent workmanship, that makes them the best for stripers and white bass.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

great Job! days like that are always fun!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Oops, typo, my bad.
Hooks are VMC 9626PS


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Those things WORK!!! The fish just give up and jump into the boat when we have one of those tied to the end of the line. Excellent slabs!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good bunch of whites. I have some of the striper slabs but will need to order a few of the white bass slab from you Loy.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay Matt, anyone else who needs some either send me a PM or email. I only sell them off of the boat so you have to come meet me at Beacon Bay Marina to get them unless we make other arrangements to meet on the lake somewhere.


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

I might get on of each and try them for speckle trout this summer. They look like the trout should SLAM them!!!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Great trip loy, I wish i could go fishing !!!


----------



## Bama 82 (Mar 23, 2010)

How is white bass fried up? My experience is that's it not that good but maybe I cleaned it wrong.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Richardwd1 said:


> How is white bass fried up? My experience is that's it not that good but maybe I cleaned it wrong.


Cut out all the dark meat--the blood--or it will be fishy. I also soak mine in the fridge for a couple days in salt water. Still not 2 good to me--I dont keep them any more.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

They are good table fair if you cut all of the red off of the fillet and eat them with in a couple of days fresh, IMHO. 
When I have crappie or cat fish to eat I prefer them over white bass.
If you like baked fish or broiled fish they are very good prepared that way.

The best thing about white bass is they are tough fighters for the their size, and willing to bite most of the time. And they are school fish giving you the opportunity to catch many in a day of fishing.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

When they are fresh they make some awesome civiche. I like to make fish balls and fish patties out of them to.

Matt


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Richard,
Come to the next fish fry and you can find out how it's fried and how it taste. We always have a variety of fish but I know a lot of it has been white bass that's been in my freezer for a while and we've never had any complaints--but that may be due to the experts that are doing the frying!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

wwind3 said:


> Cut out all the dark meat--the blood--or it will be fishy. I also soak mine in the fridge for a couple days in salt water. Still not 2 good to me--I dont keep them any more.


Try replacing the common corn meal with pulverized fresh cracker crumbs, saltines. Use blender or put saltines in a baggy and take a rolling pin to them. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I was just thinking today while catching some more white bass with blueyescowboy that different coatings than just corn meal make a big difference in how good white bass taste.
We caught some more of the big females but some looked spawned out, I noticed the last two days that there are more juvenile fish and males now and less females.
The females did look ready to go a few days a go I bet they are actively spawning somewhere on in the main lake.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Another tip on cleaning the white bass that wasn't mentioned, is to "float" them in cold water after you filet them and remove the blood line. Place the filets in a 5 gallon bucket or a large plastic bowl. Leave cold water running in the bucket, just enough to make it overflow for a period of time. If you look closely, you'll notice a slight sheen of oil floating on top of the water that overflows from the bucket. I think it helps, along with ensuring the blood line is completely removed, and eating them fresh rather than frozen.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good tip tall1, and I do that with my white bass fillets.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I also enjoy white bass, but I always cut all the red off as I do with all my fish.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I've had some pretty good trips with those 2 oz slabs. After awhile, my wrist/fingers/hands get fatigued. I bought some rod weights that slide on to the butt of the rod. It balances it out, and seems to work much better.


----------

